# Diablo 3: Holpriger Start in die Open Beta - Fehler 3003, 33 und andere - Workaround über US-Server



## SimonFistrich (21. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Holpriger Start in die Open Beta - Fehler 3003, 33 und andere - Workaround über US-Server* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Holpriger Start in die Open Beta - Fehler 3003, 33 und andere - Workaround über US-Server


----------



## Falun (21. April 2012)

Hm, also ein wenig mehr aufpassen was die Beta von Diablo3 angeht wär im vorhineien nicht schlecht gewesen. die Leute können bis Montag versuchen sich auf europäische Server einzuloggen und werden es nicht schaffen, da es gar keine europäischen Server gibt. Jeder muss auf die US Server, Blizzard hat dies gestern per Twitter aber auch schon mitgeteilt.


----------



## SimonFistrich (21. April 2012)

Falun schrieb:


> Hm, also ein wenig mehr aufpassen was die Beta von Diablo3 angeht wär im vorhineien nicht schlecht gewesen. die Leute können bis Montag versuchen sich auf europäische Server einzuloggen und werden es nicht schaffen, da es gar keine europäischen Server gibt. Jeder muss auf die US Server, Blizzard hat dies gestern per Twitter aber auch schon mitgeteilt.


 
Hallo, besten Dank - wir haben das entsprechend ergänzt.


----------



## Kratos333 (21. April 2012)

So erster Boss down  Sehr geil. Wird aufjedenfall gezockt!
Es kommt sofort Diablo Feeling auf. Nur das Skillsystem ist am anfang eigenartig... grafisch bin ich überrascht. Es wirkt eben wieder wie alles aus einem "guss" so wie man es von Blizzard kennt. 

Wird aufjedenfall gekauft


----------



## dickdurstig (21. April 2012)

wie sinnlos einfach nur dennen muss der andrang doch klar gewesen sein
10 minuten gespielt und die verbindung zum server is futsch
schlechteste organisation ever


----------



## BiJay (21. April 2012)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> wie sinnlos einfach nur dennen muss der andrang doch klar gewesen sein
> 10 minuten gespielt und die verbindung zum server is futsch
> schlechteste organisation ever


 Das ist gewollt. Ich zitiere mich hier gern selbst:


BiJay schrieb:


> Natürlich sind die Server an ihren Grenzen. Der  Sinn eines Stresstests ist die Grenzen der Server auszureizen und  eventuelle Fehler bei Maximallast zu entdecken. Da extra weitere Server  zu schalten um die Last aufzuteilen ist doch kontraproduktiv. Es ist  immer noch ein Beta Test und deswegen wird getestet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brokensword (21. April 2012)

bei mir ist vor ca. 1 std, nur der coop gegangen, dann hab ich den ferhler gemacht und bin rausgegangen.....jetzt sind server wieder überlastet


----------



## McDrake (21. April 2012)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> wie sinnlos einfach nur dennen muss der andrang doch klar gewesen sein
> 10 minuten gespielt und die verbindung zum server is futsch
> schlechteste organisation ever


Nicht wirklich.
Das ist bei sehr vielen Spielen so, dass beim STRESSTest die Server überlastet sind.
Und ich wage zu behaupten, dass dies auch in den ersten Tagen nah dem Release der Fall sein wird.
Extra für jene 2-4 Wochen neue Server zu mieten wäre wohl viel zu teuer.


----------



## OutsiderXE (21. April 2012)

Bin ich der einzige der sich das aufspart weil er lieber mit dem Gesamtpaket durchstarten möchte und jetzt keine spoiler möchte? Vor 2 monaten wärs noch cool gewesen, aber nun kommt das spiel doch schon in 3 wochen...


----------



## wind1945 (21. April 2012)

HI

Ich verstehe nicht warum die Leute sich beschweren. Es steht sogar rechts neben dem Loginscreen ein Kommentar, dass es zu Verbindungsproblemen kommen kann und soll. Lieber jetzt die Probleme, als später am 15. Mai.

Weitermachen


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. April 2012)

Ich hab die Open Beta von heute morgen an bis jetzt gespielt. Und so ausgiebig wie möglich die wesentlichsten Dinge angetestet, bevor ich mir ein Urteil erlauben konnte. 

Und mein Urteil lautet: Ein gutes Spiel, aber nicht wirklich mein Ding. Ich werde irgendwie nicht warm mit Diablo 3, obwohl es in meinen Augen klar besser ist, als der zweite Teil.


----------



## McDrake (21. April 2012)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der sich das aufspart weil er lieber mit dem Gesamtpaket durchstarten möchte und jetzt keine spoiler möchte? Vor 2 monaten wärs noch cool gewesen, aber nun kommt das spiel doch schon in 3 wochen...


So ging es mir bei ME3 
Hab jetzt aber auch nur die Beta angespielt um zu schauen, wies läuft.
Bin zufrieden und werd mir am 15. die CE zulegen.


----------



## DrProof (21. April 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Open Beta von heute morgen an bis jetzt gespielt. Und so ausgiebig wie möglich die wesentlichsten Dinge angetestet, bevor ich mir ein Urteil erlauben konnte.
> 
> Und mein Urteil lautet: Ein gutes Spiel, aber nicht wirklich mein Ding. Ich werde irgendwie nicht warm mit Diablo 3, obwohl es in meinen Augen klar besser ist, als der zweite Teil.


 
Zu dem Schluss bin ich auch gekommen vor ein paar Wochen, nach der Skillbaumänderung und dem kicken eines größeren Teils vom Craftingsyste. Freu mich nun auf Torchlight 2.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. April 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> Zu dem Schluss bin ich auch gekommen vor ein paar Wochen, nach der Skillbaumänderung und dem kicken eines größeren Teils vom Craftingsyste. Freu mich nun auf Torchlight 2.


 
Die Skillbaumänderund und das Crafting sind ja nichtmal das Problem. Das find ich ganz okay. 
Liegt vermutlich einfach nur daran, dass Hack'n Slay-RPGs einfach nichts für mich sind. Das einzige, was ich bisher wirklich gut fand, war Titan Quest.


----------



## Crazy-Ghost (21. April 2012)

wird man sich zum release den server dann aussuchen können? wenn ich mir das spiel jetzt aus UK hole und mein Kumpel es sich in deutschland kauft dann kann man trotzdem zusammen spielen oda?


----------



## shakethatthing (21. April 2012)

Konnte mich bisher einmal kurz einloggen, aber dann ist es abgestürzt als ich ingame die Auflösung ändern wollte. Seitdem bin ich nicht mehr rein gekommmen


----------



## Lordex (21. April 2012)

Pfff läuft immernoch nix mit dem scheiss hier..... 30008 und was weis sich nich alles....


----------



## CyberBone (21. April 2012)

Crazy-Ghost schrieb:


> wird man sich zum release den server dann aussuchen können? wenn ich mir das spiel jetzt aus UK hole und mein Kumpel es sich in deutschland kauft dann kann man trotzdem zusammen spielen oda?


 
Ja könnt ihr.


----------



## Egersdorfer (21. April 2012)

Hab die Demo (beta... ja nee) jetzt zwei mal durchgespielt. Läuft ganz gut, nur wenn der Server bye-bye sagt, schmiert auch das "Singleplayer" spiel ab.. always on stinkt einfach.


----------



## Egersdorfer (21. April 2012)

Crazy-Ghost schrieb:


> wird man sich zum release den server dann aussuchen können? wenn ich mir das spiel jetzt aus UK hole und mein Kumpel es sich in deutschland kauft dann kann man trotzdem zusammen spielen oda?


 
Dir is schon klar, dass sowohl Deutschland als auch das Vereinigte Konigreich beides in EUROPA liegt und es einen Server gibt, der "Europa" heißt?


----------



## Phone83 (21. April 2012)

natürlich kann man das aussuchen Oo geht ja in der beta auch schon sonst könnte ich ja nicht mit meinem de account/sprache deutsch auf dem ami server spielen


----------



## slaindevil (21. April 2012)

Nach einer Stunde versuchen endlich drin und einen Monk erstellt... Nach den ersten Schritten bei Google "diablo 3 looks washed out" eingegeben und einen Filter ausm US Battle.Net Forum runtergeladen, der das Bild weniger verwaschen aussehen lässt...

Jetzt wieder am Versuch, sich einzuloggen ^^


----------



## Wamboland (21. April 2012)

Hat etwas gedauert, aber hab die Beta 2x durchgespielt mit nem Kumpel und muss sagen - es macht Spaß. An das Spielgefühl kommt die Konkurrenz einfach nicht dran. Es flutscht, sieht gut aus und gerade der Mönch hat mir einen mords Spaß gemacht. 

Das man recht wenig Einfluss auf die Charakterentwicklung hat ist zwar etwas schade, aber ich denke es wird später dann schon noch interessant mit den Skill Builds und Runen zu spielen. 

Was ich nur seltsam fand, das Dolche den meisten DPS machen - mit Abstand. Zudem fühlte sich der Hexendoktor (zumindest in diesem frühen Bereich) doch etwas schwach auf der Brust an im Vergleich zu Mönch und Barbar. 

Eingeintlich wollte ich mir D3 erst als Budget Titel holen, weil GW2 das Geld gerade gefressen hat  - aber wenn meine Kumpels sich D3 holen werde ich da wohl mit machen, solo wäre es mir wohl nicht lustig genug, aber im Coop haben mir auch die Vorgänger gefallen


----------



## Brokensword (21. April 2012)

slaindevil schrieb:


> Nach einer Stunde versuchen endlich drin und einen Monk erstellt... Nach den ersten Schritten bei Google "diablo 3 looks washed out" eingegeben und einen Filter ausm US Battle.Net Forum runtergeladen, der das Bild weniger verwaschen aussehen lässt...
> 
> Jetzt wieder am Versuch, sich einzuloggen ^^


 
kannste mal link geben?

ich habs mit downsampling gespielt und schaut schon bissl besser aus.
hab jetz die demo mal mit einer Gruppe, als Mönch durch und bin recht zufrieden, aber noch nicht ganz vom Kauf überzeugt
edit: Mönch ist verdammt gut geworden. Macht einfach fun.


----------



## weisauchnicht (21. April 2012)

Ich bin gespannt was das zu release wird.... hoffentlich lernen die daraus!


----------



## slaindevil (21. April 2012)

Brokensword schrieb:


> kannste mal link geben?
> 
> ich habs mit downsampling gespielt und schaut schon bissl besser aus.
> hab jetz die demo mal mit einer Gruppe, als Mönch durch und bin recht zufrieden, aber noch nicht ganz vom Kauf überzeugt
> edit: Mönch ist verdammt gut geworden. Macht einfach fun.


 
Klar: [Enhanced Graphics] Darken + Sharpen Filter - Forums - Diablo III


----------



## Oximoron12345 (21. April 2012)

Heute Morgen um 8.30 lief alles Supi


----------



## Crazy-Ghost (21. April 2012)

Egersdorfer schrieb:


> Dir is schon klar, dass sowohl Deutschland als auch das Vereinigte Konigreich beides in EUROPA liegt und es einen Server gibt, der "Europa" heißt?



danke aber ich wollte keine erklärung sondern nur ein "ja" oder "nein" und das habe ich schon bekommen thx.


----------



## rookyrook (21. April 2012)

alles ganz schön bunt. Man merkt den WOW Anteil  Ist Diablo I schon 15 Jahre her? uff!!


----------



## Zerth (21. April 2012)

lol in zwei Monaten f2p 

.. ach nein, das Spiel ist ja schon zum release free to play


----------



## Hasselrot (21. April 2012)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Was ich nur seltsam fand, das Dolche den meisten DPS machen - mit Abstand.



Na, nicht ganz. Du hast einfach noch keine starken Schwerter/Äxte gefunden  Wobei auch bei mir (anfangs) der Dolch die erste starke Waffe war.
Zudem muss man auch die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit berücksichtigen, nicht nur den Durchschnittsschaden.
Beispiel: Du machst mit einem Dolch 10 Schaden pro Sekunde, musst dafür aber 2x schlagen. Wenn du nen Ressourcenfressenden Skill benutzt, haste (als Beispiel) 2x20 Mana verbraucht (also 40).
Mit ner langsamen Waffe hast du vielleicht "nur" 9 Schaden pro Sekunde, aber dafür auch nur 1x geschlagen -> 20 Mana verbraucht!

Am Anfang is das noch alles wurscht, aber später im Spiel wird man auf solche Kleinigkeiten achten müssen und abwägen, wieviel einem der leicht höhere Durchschnittsschaden wert ist.


----------



## boyclar (21. April 2012)

Mhh seit meheren Stunden nurnoch den Error bzw. fehlermeldung "37" :/


----------



## heiduei (21. April 2012)

rookyrook schrieb:


> alles ganz schön bunt. Man merkt den WOW Anteil  Ist Diablo I schon 15 Jahre her? uff!!


 
Das nennste bunt ?


----------



## Berlin2005 (21. April 2012)

Die Server sind komplett ausgelastet . Hatte heute morgen 30 min das vergnügen es an zu testen und dann zur Arbeit zu gehen .
Und ja das war es dann aber auch ............ Denke der groß teil wird bis zum 15.5 warten dürfen um es mehr als 30 min zu spielen


----------



## Nightbird (21. April 2012)

There was an error. (Error 3004) LLLLOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL stress test failed. Let's deposit some eggs and tomatos in the sun


----------



## daHool2k5 (21. April 2012)

Das Spiel "bunt" zu nennen, ist wirklich ein wenig übertrieben. Aber ein wenig düsterer hätte es schon sein gedurft, vor allem wenn man sich die Beschreibungen der vielen Audiologs anhört und die betreffenden Monster dann selber trifft fragt man sich schon öfters wovor die eigentlich Angst hatten. Aber das ist wohl typisch Blizzard, die streben wahrscheinlich PEGI 12 oder so an. Das einloggen lief - zumindest bei mir - sogar fast problemlos. Ungefähr 10 Minuten und diverse Einloggversuche brauchte ich, um schlussendlich knapp 4 Stunden zu spielen und den Skelettkönig mit dem ersten Charakter umzuhauen.


----------



## Phone83 (21. April 2012)

Nightbird schrieb:


> There was an error. (Error 3004) LLLLOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL stress test failed. Let's deposit some eggs and tomatos in the sun


 das einzige was "fail" ist könnte man deinen post nenen  was meinst du wozu so ein test da ist? um genao solch eine situation herbeizurufen und zu schauen woran es liegt bzw wie man es beheben kann..sei froh das es jetzt gemacht wird und nicht erst bei release.

das game ist nicht bund..spielt mal wieder ne runde diablo 2 lod dann seht ihr das  ds viel bunter ist -.-


----------



## dark2k (21. April 2012)

den skelettkönig.. in 4 stunden mit dem ersten char ??...      was tust du ? ...  die monster zu tode langweilen ? 



daHool2k5 schrieb:


> Das Spiel "bunt" zu nennen, ist wirklich ein wenig übertrieben. Aber ein wenig düsterer hätte es schon sein gedurft, vor allem wenn man sich die Beschreibungen der vielen Audiologs anhört und die betreffenden Monster dann selber trifft fragt man sich schon öfters wovor die eigentlich Angst hatten. Aber das ist wohl typisch Blizzard, die streben wahrscheinlich PEGI 12 oder so an. Das einloggen lief - zumindest bei mir - sogar fast problemlos. Ungefähr 10 Minuten und diverse Einloggversuche brauchte ich, um schlussendlich knapp 4 Stunden zu spielen und den Skelettkönig mit dem ersten Charakter umzuhauen.


----------



## Area51-52 (21. April 2012)

Ach ist doch alles nicht so schlimm, solange es beim Release super Funktioniert ist doch alles Easy. ... Davon abgesehen,ich habe eine unsichtbare Maus,das nicht ein loggen ist mein kleinstes Problem ^^


----------



## Rupture (21. April 2012)

Hab den Skelettkönig geschafft und muss sagen das ich seit langem kein Spiel mehr gekauft habe,aber Diablo 3 werd ich mir zulegen,sowas von genial,Langzeitmotivation ist für mich gewährleistg,macht nen Riesenspass.


----------



## borammstein (21. April 2012)

beim release wird es genau gleich sein sag ich mal  .single player game muss man online gamen und auf einem server sein,der zb in einen langen schwierigen kampf mal absacken kann und du dann den langen schweren kampf von vorne anfangen musst


----------



## Rupture (21. April 2012)

Hab noch ne etwas blöde Frage zum Hardcoremodus,wenn ich nun sterbe soll ja der Char nicht mehr brauchbar sein für den Hardcoremodus,aber das wird ja sicher nach der Beta alles resetet oder?
Hoffe ich jedenfalls


----------



## CyberBone (21. April 2012)

Rupture schrieb:


> Hab noch ne etwas blöde Frage zum Hardcoremodus,wenn ich nun sterbe soll ja der Char nicht mehr brauchbar sein für den Hardcoremodus,aber das wird ja sicher nach der Beta alles resetet oder?
> Hoffe ich jedenfalls


 
Ja wird alles resettet - darunter fallen Charaktere, Gegenstände, Achievements (Erfolge), Gold, Auktionen (für Open-Beta-Tester eh nicht relevant), Begleiter und Handwerker


----------



## BiJay (21. April 2012)

slaindevil schrieb:


> Klar: [Enhanced Graphics] Darken + Sharpen Filter - Forums - Diablo III


 Hättest auch gleich auf die passende Seite verlinken können: Darker D3 Pixel Shader

Da kann man schön die Unterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Optionen sehen und sich den gewünschten Dunkelheitsgrad zusammen basteln.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (21. April 2012)

ich versteh ehrlich nicht was Blizz die ganze Zeit gemacht hat? Wie lang lief die Closed-Beta schon? Bei mir ruckelt/laggt es sogar im Menü. Habs bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft mich vom Startpunkt weg zu bewegen da nach einmaligen klicken für "laufen" das ganze sich aufhängt.


----------



## GeierTVE (21. April 2012)

Ich versteh die ganzen Nörgler hier nicht!
Ich spiele seit heut nachmittag (mit einigen Pausen), musste mich also ab und zu mal wieder einwählen. Dabei kamen insgesamt 3 Fehlermeldungen (Fehler 37) Ansonsten ging das einwählen wunderbar und im Spiel hatte ich gar keine Probleme! Weder disconnets oder laggs.

Zur Beta: Wahnsinn, macht echt Laune! Nur die unten erwähnte ``Grafikoptimierung`` sollte eigentlich direkt im Game dabei sein, denn nur dann kommt das richtige Dia-Flair auf!
Hab jetzt alle Chars bis auf den Barbaren angespielt und muss feststellen, dass mir der Zauberer am besten gefällt! Hätte ich nie gedacht, aber er spielt sich irgendwie am besten! Der Mönch ist auch klasse, von den anderen beiden war ich etwas enttäuscht, aber bis Lv5 kann man das nicht gut beurteilen. Ach und der Barbar macht schon beim zuschauen Laune!


----------



## Setzergott (21. April 2012)

Zu drei verschiedenen Tageszeiten versucht einzuloggen..jedesmal Fehler 37 - zu voll.


----------



## Chyio (21. April 2012)

das spiel ist doch käs langweilig.....


----------



## basti01985 (21. April 2012)

Also zunächst einmal ist es ein Open-BETA Test.
BETA, da gewisse Teile (und dazu gehört auch eine Überlastung der Login-Server) getestet werden müssen, um am "Release-Tag" einen fehlerfreien Betrieb garantieren zu können.
Es macht durchaus sinn, das aktuelle Spielercap auf einem geringeren Niveau zu halten als es Interessierte gibt, eben um diese "Login-Versuche-Überlastung" zu erzwingen.

Was hat es damit zu tun, dass eine Closed Beta mit einer *"kontrollierten Anzahl"*  funktioniert hat. Garnichts.
Es ist eine grundlegend andere Situation.

Versetzt euch in die Entwickler hinein, und macht euch klar, dass es durchaus eine ernstzunehmende Herausforderung ist, die Hardware/Server/Spieleleistung bereitzustellen um 5 Millionen Leuten den Login zu ermöglichen, *ohne diese 5 Millionen *selbige vor dem Termin der Offenen Beta zu haben.

Entspannt euch einfach ein bischen, hier wird niemand gezwungen die Beta zu spielen, über die von vornherein von Blizzards Seiten gesagt wurde, dass man sie zur Fehlerbehebung/Fehlerproduktion nutzen wollte.


----------



## JCFR (21. April 2012)

Setzergott schrieb:


> Zu drei verschiedenen Tageszeiten versucht einzuloggen..jedesmal Fehler 37 - zu voll.



Exakt. Sehr OPEN, dankesehr Blizzard. 
Da hätten sie auch ruhig weiterhin in der Closed-Phase bleiben können. 
Nicht mal Single-Player ist möglich... Es lebe die stetige Online-Pflicht. 

Drei Tage offen und zwei davon bereits mit Fehler 37 verbracht... dafür gibt's von mir den doppelten Lokus-zug.
Ach und nur nebenbei: Warum sind in den Optionen EU- und Aisa-Server überhaupt auswählbar, wenn die net zur open Beta gehören? 
Hätten sie die beiden Optionen einfach rausgenommen wären Blizzard viele wütende Anfragen in den Foren erspart geblieben.


----------



## D3Fan211 (21. April 2012)

mal was anderes ....man muss ja über die usa server online gehen, erechnet sich mein ping dann auch über den weg nach amiland oder findet vllt doch iwo in europa statt?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. April 2012)

Hm... kurz drinnen gewesen (Zauberer), seit dem nicht mehr möglich (37) sehr Schade...

Viele GB umsonst gedownloadet. Freitag überlastet, Samstag am warten, Sonntag Geburtstagsfeier meiner Nichte, Montag arbeiten. Und dafür mehr als 5 Stunden gedownloadet. Sehr ärgerlich.

Ein Spiel, dass ich nicht bei release kaufen werde. Wird wohl so ausgeen, wie bei Skyrim. In der ersten Woche serverausfälle ohne Ende.


----------



## onaccdesaster (22. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich war nie der Diablo-Spieler und das erste Hack n Slay das mich in seinen Bann zog war Sacred. Sacred 2 gefällt mir auch und muss sagen obwohl Ascaron ja seit Jahren Pleite ist ist für mich Sacred 2 das bessere Hack´n Slay! Das Neue Kingdoms of Amalur ist auch ein tolles Game (PS3).

Hab mir den Diablo 3 Client mit DSL 1000 runtergeladen und den PC 10 Stunden angelassen und dann kann man nur selten das Spiel testen. Ok, das es bei mir 10 Stunden gedauert hat daran ist nicht Blizzard schuld sondern die deutsche Telekom!
Diablo 3 hat zwar Atmosphere und Blizzard hatte es schon immer verstanden eine Geschichte über das Spiel und auch durch Render-Videos an den Mann oder Frau zu bringen aber das Ganze drumherum stimmt heutzutage einfach nicht mehr!

Die Grafik im Spiel ist wirklich alt und meine Grafikkarte rödelt sich da einen ab- also schlecht programmiert!
Mann will der Story folgen und muss online sein und bei Überlastung ist schluss mit zocken, sowas von unsinnig dieser neumodische Kunden-Gängelungs-Firlefanz ala Blizzard, Ubisoft und EA und auch Steam!!!!

Bei mir ist die Enttäuschung und Wut so groß das ich jetzt einen Brief parat liegen hab und den per Post nach Frankreich schicke und meinen Battle.net-Account löschen lasse. Mir kommen solche Spiele nicht mehr auf die Platte!! 
Das Fass zum Überlaufen war passiert als ich heute in den Diablo3-Foren was schreiben wollte aber ich nicht darf da ich keinen aktiven Spielaccount habe. Ist das Battle.net nur für zahlende Kunden für Blizzard-Spiele???

Ich hatte mir gewünscht das Starcraft 2 ein Flop wird und wünsche es mir für Diablo 3 auch aber auch das wird wieder ein Kassenschlager.
Ist den ganzen Leuten wirklich alles egal nur um ein Spiel zu zocken und sich dann Ihre "digitale Freiheit" eingrenzen zu lassen??
Nicht mit mir!!

Grüße
onaccdesaster


----------



## Fireball8 (22. April 2012)

Als BKA4Free wurde er rausgeschmissen, bitte schmeißt ihn jetzt auch unter seinem neuen Namen - BF3Fanboy - aus dem Forum, ich kann diesen Kotzbrocken nicht mehr ab, schreibt immer nur Mist...nervig.
Zum Game: Hab's jetzt auch einmal als Monk durchgezockt, habe weder D1 noch D2 gezockt, muss aber sagen, dass mir D3 gefällt...keine Ahnung warum, aber es gefällt mir, die Schnetzelei sieht einfach genial aus und die Itemhatz...nun ja, ist noch nicht sehr weit fortgeschritten, aber ich merke jetzt schon, wie sehr ich weitere, bessere Items haben will. Ist gekauft, ich mag's, auch wenn es für manche wahrsch. zu vercasualt ist, aber das kann mir ja egal sein 

Ps: Danke für http://darkd3.com/ , sieht nun besser, da düsterer aus!

MfG Fireball8


----------



## MisterSmith (22. April 2012)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Als BKA4Free wurde er rausgeschmissen, bitte schmeißt ihn jetzt auch unter seinem neuen Namen - BF3Fanboy - aus dem Forum, ich kann diesen Kotzbrocken nicht mehr ab, schreibt immer nur Mist...nervig.
> ...


 Es gibt eine Funktion zum Ignorieren im Kontrollzentrum.


----------



## Fireball8 (22. April 2012)

Oh, danke, erstmal benutzen ;D


----------



## TheChicky (22. April 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mal ganz ernsthaft gefragt: Was ist eigentlich dein Lieblingsspiel? Bzw. welche Spiele magst du? Mir ist nämlich aufgefallen, dass du noch nie geschrieben hast, was dir eigentlich gefällt, sondern nur am meckern bist


 
Sieh dir doch seinen Namen mal genauer an, dann weißt du auf was er steht...


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (23. April 2012)

Auch ich habe es mir, trotz meiner damalig bereits getroffenen Prophezeiungen, nicht nehmen lassen, Diablo 3 zu testen. Hier meine Spielrezension:

Die Beta zu Diablo 3 hat meine Erwartungen getroffen. Selten so ein vercasualisierten Rotz gesehen wie dieses Game. 

Als ich Diablo 3 endlich starten konnte, sah mir meine Freundin zu, wie ich mit einem milden Lächeln in der Spielwelt begrüsst wurde, mit WoW Modellen und einer total verwaschenen Grafik, die seinesgleichen sucht. Drakensang Online sieht grafisch um einiges besser aus, auch wenn Drakensang extrem kapitalistisch daherkommt. In Sachen Optik schlägt es das gross gehypte Diablo 3.

Im Gasthaus, die Typen die sich in Zombies verwandeln und rumzittern, das ist GENAU die WoW Animation, die haben einfach Animationen und Modelle aus WoW ins Diablo 3 übernommen. Bereits hier mein erster Punkt : Blizzard, gehts noch gut im Kopf? Seid ihr nicht imstande, bei Milliarden von Gewinnen und einem Team von etwa 300 Personen, neue spielgerechte Animationen und Charaktere wie auch Modelle zu entwerfen? Wollt ihr mich verarschen? Ausgeloggt, meiner Freundin Path of Exile gezeigt, und ihr erläutert was ein gutes Game ausmacht 

Die  animationen sind dermassen mies, schlecht animiert, die Levels sind nichts anderes als Schlauchlevels, da ist nicht mit viel Freiheit wie in Diablo 2. Bereits nach 10 min. wurde mir bewusst, welch Klasse Game uns da mit Path of Exile beschert wurde, und ich kann daher nur Werbung für dieses klasse Game machen, das nicht nur "wirklich gratis" daherkommt, sondern auch spieltechnisch so ziemlich alles richtig macht, was Blizzard verkackt hat. 

Reden wir doch mal Klartext.. Blizzard ist eine dermassen arrogante Spielefirma geworden, dass man sich mittlerweile wie der letzte Dreck als  Kunde fühlt. Its done when its done.. Aha.. wir haben also zu schweigen und zu warten, bis euer Dreck entwickelt ist, und dann sollen wir alle gemeinsam den Ton der Medien und Spielezeitschriften anstimmen, der da heisst:

Diablo 3 ist sooo toll, es ist ja ein Diablo.. Für ein Diablo siehts gut aus 

Würd mich nicht wundern, wenn die Agenten hier von Blizzard rumtrollen und den Leuten solche Flausen in den Kopf setzen  Solls ja geben, Schreiberlinge in den Foren im Auftrag der grossen Spielefirmen 

Ich hab selten eine grössere Katastrophe erlebt als Diablo 3. Ich wurde bereits dermassen von Diablo 3 und blizzards Arroganz enttäuscht, dass diese Open Beta für mich die letzte Bestätigung meiner Befürchtungen darstellt.

Nachdem ich jetzt Diablo3 testen durfte, war für mich eins klar. Morgen heb ich einen Betrag ab und überweise ihn an die Macher von Path of exile, die die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt haben,und keine 2 Klassen Gesellschaft in Spiele einführen wollen.

Ein Echtgeld System mit so einem Dreck zu koppeln, zeugt schon von starkem Realitätsverlust. Man muss die Menschen echt für sehr sehr dumm halten, für ausquetschbare und melkbare Kühe.. 

Was hätte ich erwartet? Dann passt mal gut auf : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEoTIcLGYp4

Dies hier wurde von EINER EINZIGEN PERSON innert EINER WOCHE erstellt.. Begreift ihr endlich, dass Blizzard euch einfach nur noch mehr verarscht?

Es ist ja nicht so, dass Diablo 3 in 3D wäre. Es ist billigste 2D. Leute reden von schönen Physikeffekten in Diablo3.. Nun, wenn ihr ein Regal ausräumt und gegenstände auf den Boden fliegen, dann ist das keine Physik, sondern eine Animation, nichts weiteres. Die Technik von Diablo3 hat sich kein Stück verändert. Billigste 2D Grafik.

Wäre Blizzard schlau gewesen, hätte sie die Unreal Engine benutzt und ein weitaus besseres Spiel abgeliefert als dieser Rotz da.

Torchlight 2 sieht bereits jetzt in Sachen Animationen um einiges besser aus als Diablo3, und wenn ich mir überlege, dass die Grafik locker modbar sein wird und sicher die ein oder anderen HD Texture Pack erscheinen, dann weiss ich bereits jetzt, wer den Sieg davon tragen wird. blizzard bestimmt nicht. und es geschieht ihnen recht! torchlight 2, da doch etwas comiclastiger als Diablo in Sachen grafik, wird Blizzard um Längen schlagen, Runic Games braucht keine Angst zu haben, das Spiel später zu launchen, als es blizzard mit dem Rotz da tut.

Torchlight 2 wird keine Mühe haben, Diablo 3 in die Schranken zu verweisen.. ich unterstütze Path of Exile und Runic Games. Obwohl ich ein Riesen Fan von Diablo 2 bin, werde ich mir Diablo 3 bestimmt nicht kaufen. Das Spiel ist nichtmal 20 Euro wert.


----------



## onaccdesaster (23. April 2012)

Hallo,

@Eidgenosse11: schön zu lesen das es auch Leute gibt die ungefähr so denken wie ich.

Ich meine man kann niemandem seine Meinung oder Willen aufzwingen aber was Blizzard da treibt ist wirklich Grenzenlose Profitgier!!
Ich bin ein Warcraft (das RTS-game meine ich jetzt) -Spieler der ersten Stunde und damals machte Blizzard sich einen Namen durch neue und innovative Spiele. Doch was ist jetzt davon übrig? Nichts! Alte Spiele werden grafisch leicht aufgepeppt und die Story etwas verändert und fertig ist der neue Kassenschlager! Siehe Starcraft 2 und das kommende Diablo!

Doch nicht nur Blizzard ist so ein Zwangs-Online-Account-Unternehmen auch Ubisoft und EA gehören dazu. Ist schon eine sehr traurige Entwicklung aber zum Glück gibts es Entwickler wie Runic Games oder die Macher von Path of Exile. Oder Fans haben in 10 Jahren ein Spiel wieder aufleben lassen:
Wing Commander Saga. Da sieht man noch Ehrgeiz und Leidenschaft fürs Spiel!

Ich persönlich hoffe das manche Leute vielleicht mal Bedenken was Sie alles Zulassen und Bestätigen mit dem Kauf eines Spiels.

Viel spass noch ,-)


----------



## MisterSmith (23. April 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> ...
> und ich kann daher nur Werbung für dieses klasse Game machen, das nicht nur "wirklich gratis" daherkommt,
> ...


 Welches Path of Exile meinst du? Weil das folgende scheint etwas zu kosten und hat ebenfalls so etwas wie ein Auktionshaus:
https://www.pathofexile.com/purchase/

Da bereits in einigen Kommentaren in Bezug auf Diablo 3, Drakensang Online relativ positiv erwähnt wurde, habe ich mal angefangen dieses zu spielen.
Das Spiel weist bei mir extremes Tearing auf. Das einzige was mir etwas Spaß beschert hat, waren die Arena-Kämpfe. Aber auch nur, weil man die ganzen Spieler mit ihrer für echtes Geld gekauften Ausrüstung trotz deren Überlegenheit, so schön ärgern kann.

Man merkt an ihrem Verhalten, dass sie wütend werden. 

Und das wichtigste, die Quests sind einfallslos und zudem gibt es nicht einmal eine Möglichkeit für Singleplayer. Was aber natürlich darin begründet liegt, dass sich das Spiel ausschließlich über den Shop finanziert.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (23. April 2012)

@onaccdesaster : Danke für deine lieben Worte, wir teilen diesselbe Meinung.

@MisterSmith : Path of Exile ist absolut Gratis! Das einzige, was im Item Shop kaufbar sein wird sind optische Effekte. So kann zb ein Magier seinen Feuerball Effekt zb im Phoenix Look anzeigen lassen, aber es wird nichts kaufbares geben, was Vorteile anderen Spielern gegenüber gewährt. Ich spiele schon seit einiger Zeit und das Spiel befindet sich halt noch in der Entwicklung, dennoch bietet es unglaublich viel, was Diablo 3 nicht mal im Ansatz bietet:

-HC League, wer stirbt wird in die normale Liga transferiert, so kann jeder den Hardcore Modus testen, ohne seinen Char endgültig ins Nirvana zu schicken.

- PVP Ligen, mehere Modi, Eroberungs-Maps, CTF usw. 

-Alles spielen auf demselben Server, bisher ca. 2 DCs gehabt in etwa 6 Monaten Spielzeit.

-Spiel wird stetig weiterentwickelt, da ein Online Game.

-Ein umfassendes Skill System das seinesgleichen sucht.

-Flasks füllen sich wieder auf, man kann Edelsteine lvln, also seine Fertigkeit usw.

Hier ein Interview mit dem Spieleentwickler, der die vorteile aufzeigt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsXKobVaM90

Möchte anmerken ich bin weder vom Entwickler Team, noch bezahlt, ich finde einfach eine dermassen humane Politik gehört gefördert 

Du kannst die Macher auch unterstützen und dir für ca. 10 Euro einen Beta Key sichern.

Bis dann!


----------



## MisterSmith (23. April 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> @MisterSmith : Path of Exile ist absolut Gratis!...


 Dann muss ich wohl auf der Seite etwas übersehen haben, denn da gibt es nichts Gratis. Wobei es auch eine Demo oder ähnliches tun würde.
Und du sagst ja selbst, dass die Beta 10 Euro kostet. Werde ich aber sicher nicht machen, ich lasse mich grundsätzlich nicht als Beta-Tester einspannen, schon gar nicht würde ich dafür auch noch etwas bezahlen.  Oder wird das Spiel erst wenn es fertiggestellt wurde umsonst sein?


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (23. April 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl auf der Seite etwas übersehen haben, denn da gibt es nichts Gratis. Wobei es auch eine Demo oder ähnliches tun würde.
> Und du sagst ja selbst, dass die Beta 10 Euro kostet. Werde ich aber sicher nicht machen, ich lasse mich grundsätzlich nicht als Beta-Tester einspannen, schon gar nicht würde ich dafür auch noch etwas bezahlen.  Oder wird das Spiel erst wenn es fertiggestellt wurde umsonst sein?


 
Doch, das Spiel ist gratis. Es werden auch gratis Beta key vergeben, du musst dich dort für die Beta anmelden. Wenn du jedoch willst kannst du sie unterstützen, das ist ganz freiwillig, und du erhälst als Dank direkt einen Key. Das Spiel wird ab Juni, wenn es in die open Beta geht, für alle zugänglich sein.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. April 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Doch, das Spiel ist gratis. Es werden auch gratis Beta key vergeben, du musst dich dort für die Beta anmelden. Wenn du jedoch willst kannst du sie unterstützen, das ist ganz freiwillig, und du erhälst als Dank direkt einen Key. Das Spiel wird ab Juni, wenn es in die open Beta geht, für alle zugänglich sein.


 Okay, danke für die Erklärung.


----------

